
New algorithm can distinguish cyberbullies from normal users with 90% accuracy - rbanffy
https://www.binghamton.edu/news/story/1983/new-algorithm-can-distinguish-cyberbullies-from-normal-twitter-users-with-90-percent-accuracy
======
reportgunner
Is 90% supposed to be a lot ?

